# со школы or из школы



## rubes1

Hello,

Which is grammatically correct, "со школы" or "из школы"?

Thank you.


----------



## igusarov

In what context?
"Математику он знает ещё *со* школы" = "He knows math *since* school".
"Мне никак не удаётся наладить отношения *со* школой" = "I just can't get along *with* the school".
"Он вырос. Пришла пора прощаться *со* школой." = "He grew up. It's time to say goodbye *to* the school".
"Разбежавшись, прыгну *со* школы" = "Having run up, I will jump *from* the school building".
"Он вернулся домой *из* школы" = "He came back home *from* the school".


----------



## rubes1

igusarov said:


> In what context?
> "Математику он знает ещё *со* школы" = "He knows math *since* school".
> "Мне никак не удаётся наладить отношения *со* школой" = "I just can't get along *with* the school".
> "Он вырос. Пришла пора прощаться *со* школой." = "He grew up. It's time to say goodbye *to* the school".
> "Разбежавшись, прыгну *со* школы" = "Having run up, I will jump *from* the school building".
> "Он вернулся домой *из* школы" = "He came back home *from* the school".



Yes, I meant in the context of "Он вернулся домой *из* школы." I thought it was "*из* школы," but it seems many Russians incorrectly say "*со* школы." Thank you for the sample sentences. Very helpful!


----------



## igusarov

rubes1 said:


> I thought it was "*из* школы," but it seems many Russians incorrectly say "*со* школы."


"Со" can be used in this context, however it is highly colloquial.

Edit:
It's not as colloquial as I thought. I've found several examples, where "с/со" sounds more natural then "из". In fact, I cannot imagine anyone using "из" here:
"пришёл с работы", "приехал с вокзала".


----------



## rusita preciosa

Only *из* школы is correct. *Cо* школы is more than colloquial, it sounds borderline illiterate to me.


----------



## rusita preciosa

igusarov said:


> " I've found several examples, where "с/со" sounds more natural then "из". In fact, I cannot imagine anyone using "из" here:
> "пришёл с работы", "приехал с вокзала".


These are not the same thing: *из *is the opposite of *в*, while *с* is the opposite of* на*. 
пошел *на* работу - пришёл *с *работы
поехал *на* вокзал - приехал *с* вокзала 
пошел *в *школу - пришел *из* школы
поехал *в* Mоскву - приехал *из *Москвы (although I heard some people say "я *с* Москвы", at which point you know for sure they are not from Moscow)


----------



## Maroseika

Both are correct grammatically, but only из школы meets the literary standard. However со школы is widely used.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Maroseika said:


> Both are correct grammatically


But we don't say *пошел на школу*; why would it be grammatical to say *пришел **со школы*?


----------



## gvozd

rusita preciosa said:


> But we don't say *пошел на школу*; why would it be grammatical to say *пришел **со школы*?



Why do we say "включить сеть выключателем"?


----------



## elemika

Скажите пожалуйста,
это только у меня такое чувство,
что "со школы" имеет оттенок " с занятий (со школьных занятий)",
а "из школы" может означать также и окончательный уход из школы:

Ребенка забрали со школы.
Ребенка забрали из школы.

?????????


----------



## Maroseika

Мне тоже так кажется: предлог "с" с такими существительными вообще имеет оттенок обобщения места, здания до процесса, институции. Возможно, это связано с тем, что "с" изначально подразумевает взгляд сверху. 
Однако в случае со школой этот оттенок вряд ли имеет место, это просто ненормативное употребление, имеющее точно такой же смысл, что и нормативное.


----------



## elemika

Maroseika said:


> Мне тоже так кажется: предлог "с" с такими существительными вообще имеет оттенок обобщения места, здания до процесса, институции. _Предлог_...изначально подразумевает взгляд сверху



Ну да, наверное, поэтому можно и "поехать *на* школу" (поехать на школу профсоюзного актива; Поехать на Психологическую школу...), и вернуться *с* этой школы.


----------



## igusarov

rusita preciosa said:


> These are not the same thing: *из *is the opposite of *в*, while *с* is the opposite of* на*.


Thank you for the explanation! Pairing those opposite prepositions does help to choose the right one.
But... I have no idea how to explain when to use "в/из" and when to use "на/с". As a native speaker, I know which one to use in each given case. But how do we explain it to a non-native?

Поехали на Кавказ, пойдём в горы.
Выйду в поле вместе с конём, а потом пойду на луг.
Я иду на работу, а ему пора в школу.
Кто-то летом уезжает в лагерь, а кто-то - на дачу.
Можно сходить на совещание, на встречу, на день рождения. Но отправляются всегда в круиз, в полёт, в поездку.


----------



## rusita preciosa

igusarov said:


> As a native speaker, I know which one to use in each given case. But how do we explain it to a non-native?


I'm afraid this is a whole different can of worms! 

I am old school in this regard: while there are some vague general rules (they can be found in any resource of Russian for beginners), much of it needs to be memorized.


----------



## rusita preciosa

elemika said:


> Ну да, наверное, поэтому можно и "поехать *на* школу" (поехать на школу профсоюзного актива; Поехать на Психологическую школу...), и вернуться *с* этой школы.




Hmmm... Why do I have a doubt that personally you, elemika, would ever say that?


----------



## elemika

rusita preciosa said:


> Hmmm... Why do I have a doubt that personally you, elemika, would ever say that?



I'm afraid I do. Personally. Maybe because in these cases школа is a kind of workship, which can take place in any institution, in some hotel or even in a camp (поехать на школу/ поехать на семинар...)

I agree, забрать *со* школы is highly colloquial; but it works. As I see it, _и*з шк*олы_ is more difficult to pronounce...just a guess


----------



## covar

"Школа" имеет два значения:
1. Здание для проведения занятий. - "в школу", "из школы"
2. Мероприятие типа конференции, совещания,  и т.п. - "на школу" (на мероприятие),  "со школы" (с мероприятия)


----------



## Ahu Lee

Well, I definitely feel like to say something after I read all this  

I NEVER, EVER would say "поехать *на* школу" or "прийти *со* школы" just the same way I would never say "Я *с* России", "Я *с* Ростова", "Я *с* Рязани" etc., because "Я *из* России" и "Я *из* Москвы".  

I think, *rusita preciosa's *post#6 has nailed the whole thing perfectly. There's nothing to add or debate about what he said, IMHO. So, please believe us on this one  -- your "со", "с" and "на" might hurt some people's ears pretty bad.


----------



## e2-e4 X

A native speaker's feeling:

1) I've never heard the variant "пришёл со школы", but I think it sounds wonderful and pretty much "grammatical";
2) The variant "я поехал на школу" sounds extremely strange, like an incorrect version of "я наехал на школу" (slang), which means "I came down on the school", "The schoolmen, I behaved to them tough and asked them agressively to do some things they didn't like to do".

Why "приехал со школы" is grammatical and "поехал на школу" is not? Because those are two different schools. The first one is a way of living the life during some hours; and the second is an institution. The sound of the word is the same, and the meanings are different, though kindred. Therefore, there is no symmetry, and the comparison was not valid.

The next question is why the meaning is typically different. I think, it is because there is a difference between our past experience and our planning the nearest future. What we have experienced in the past are some hours of our life, and what we are planning to do next is our attending an institution.


----------



## elemika

e2-e4 X said:


> The next question is why the meaning is typically different. I think, it is because there is a difference between our past experience and our planning the nearest future. What we have experienced in the past are some hours of our life, and what we are planning to do next is our attending an institution.



Thank you for this attempt, e2-e4.
Indeed it's a curious tendency to use "на/с" instead of "в/из" when the meaning of "school" is "an event" even though it sounds weird. I have never thought of this before. Just an example:


> Четвертое лето подряд ЦШИ (центральная школа инструкторов альпинизма) проходит в альплагере «Б...и». Прошедшую школу отличал ряд новаций



And when "школа проходит" (курсы проходят, занятия проходят, конференция проходит)  the  logic requires the pair "на/с" even if to those who isn't concerned it "hurts the ear"  

Of course, I'd hardly write "наши студенты летом _ездили на_ ежегодную школу молодых ученых в ТТ." 
but "_приняли участие в работе_ ежегодной школы....". 
Nevertheless, nobody would ask a student : Ты поедешь в ТТ., чтобы участвовать в работе ежегодной школы...";
 I'd rather expect (and personally I'd rather say): "А ты поедешь в этом году на школу..."

I'd like to stress that it's just an attemt to analyze how the language works. And I'm grateful to all of you for your patience.


----------



## e2-e4 X

I would also add that a more commonly accepted variant for "прийти со школы" is "прийти домой после уроков", not "прийти из школы"; "прийти из школы" is used as it is, and its meaning is more broad in some sense (that is, you can "прийти из школы" for a variety of reasons; for example, you visited the school for ten minutes and then "из школы пришли на заседание РОНО"; or you had been teaching there and then returned home ("вернулись из школы домой"); but you can "прийти со школы" (or "прийти домой после уроков") only if you have been studying there).

That's why context matters.


----------



## covar

РАНО - это что?


----------



## e2-e4 X

Sorry, *covar*. Of course, РОНО (районный отдел народного образования).


----------



## Ahu Lee

covar said:


> РАНО - это что?



According to Google that is ​some _органы опеки и попечительства__.
_
*e2-e4 X*, thanks.


----------

